
Chinese cyberspies breached TeamViewer in 2016 - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/chinese-cyberspies-breached-teamviewer-in-2016/
======
syntaxing
Is this the breach that was detrimental to TeamViewer (but the articles says
otherwise)? I used to love TeamViewer. It was so convenient and made life so
much easier to remote screen share. Allowed me to access my computer anywhere
I needed, the latency was minimal, and it didn't require any port sharing. But
the hack in 2016 was a good slap in the face reminder that any point of entry
on a computer will be exploited...I got super lucky since my computer had a
lock screen so they could not remote in. I would be super paranoid on the info
that was leaked since they would scrub your saved passwords. I remember
following the reddit post at that time and a bunch of people "bought" $1000
worth of Amazon and other gift cards unknowingly. I believe some people manage
to transfer some money too. It was a PITA for a lot of people to dispute the
charges too since it was from their computer!

~~~
tgsovlerkhgsel
It's unlikely that the two breaches are related. A government-backed breach
will usually try to stay stealthy and will not burn their access by exploiting
it for cybercrime.

However, this confirms that TeamViewer should not be trusted to be open about
security issues, so it's possible that there was a second breach that they
either didn't notice, or also kept secret.

